

This is what a scientist looks like - eduardoflores
http://lookslikescience.tumblr.com/

======
eduardoflores
Nicely explained on BB [http://boingboing.net/2012/02/08/this-is-what-a-
scientist-lo...](http://boingboing.net/2012/02/08/this-is-what-a-scientist-
looks.html)

